# Hi new here! Been suffering with DP/DR for about 5 months now.



## bmxwatson (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi all! I'm Jordan 22, Student.

I've been observing the forum for a few months and thought it was time to join, I've been suffering with this disorder now for about 5 months, starting off as episodes now it's 24/7. My deepest sympathies to anyone that's going through this, it's truly immobilizing for me at times. But trying to remain positive, hope to get to know more of you soon!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

hey jordan, how did you get it?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck to you bmwwatson. It took about 5 months to get my act back together. About 1-2 months of decending hard. About 2 months of horrible darkness. Then 3+ months of climbing back out, fixing some things, and just living with it (which naturally diminishes the hell out of it). And now I never come to this website anymore and I just do my thing. No medication. I stay decently fit. I learn to listen to my body and know when i'm pushing too hard. Winters are worse than other times of the year.

And now I see it in a lot of other people. People with horrible panic disorder. People who don't take care of the issue.

Just learn, take care of it. Forget it. And nod to it when it rears an ugly head and only when it does.


----------



## Harper (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey jordan, I think you will find all kinds of support here that will ease your mind some!


----------



## bmxwatson (Feb 6, 2016)

thanks for your kind words. I started to have episodes of it when I was hungover or after I smoked weed, I wasn't sure what it was everything felt really far away and felt very confused, forgetful and detached. I remember trying to google " things feeling far away " not much come up. I went to see a GP and he said what I described sounded like a dis-associative disorder. So when I went home I looked it up and found this, I was happy to find out what it was. The feelings subsided but then started happening more frequently, now it's 24/7. I think it's a result of past drug abuse, trauma and poor mental health (depression, anxiety, ocd)


----------

